# Mountain Goat points this year?



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

How many points did it take to draw a Mountain Goat take (GO-6810 Ogden-Willard, early), this year?
My hunting buddy (Resident) was sitting on 13 and came up empty, when historically that would have worked.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

With the removal of other hunts on some units, it probably pushed up the odds on other units quite a bit. Odds report should come out in Sept sometime.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The 2016 draw odds haven't been published yet, so I went back to 2015 for you. See the attached photos for the early and late draw odds. In 2015 for the early hunt, only 2 out of the 8 who applied with 13 points drew. 2 people who applied with 14 didn't draw, so if all of those people applied for the same hunt again, 8 (2+6) would already be ahead of your buddy for a tag. Since 17 tags in total are available, 8 went to the highest point holders. There were 13 people with 12 points who applied last year and none of them drew. Considering those same 13, plus your buddy applied this year - there where 14 total in his point pool. I hope this helps.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jeff.
I saw that 13 points took it in 2012, 2013 and 2015. So, I guess he was marginal.
But with the closing of areas, everyone starts scrambling.
At least as a Res, he WILL eventually get a tag.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife drew Boulder early in 2014 with 17 points, even with that many it was only a 1:3 chance to draw. So it already had people with alot more points trying to draw, than typically Willard had. This year one boulder season was eliminated, so people switched to other units. I'll bet people in the Willard top tier had 16 to 18pts this year.

-DallanC


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

It's all luck of the draw until you're at the top of the point pool. It will be interesting to see the draw odds for goats in 2016.I know of some that drew the 6810 tag with far less points than that so there's always a chance even if you're not sitting at max points.


----------

